# Triple Sulfa



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Is triple sulfa an effective treatment for lip 'fungus'?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Dusty,

Could you please offer us a little more input on your situation? I suggest answering the diagnostics form below and include photos as well.



> 1. What is the size of your tank?
> 
> 2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm just curious if anyone has had luck with triple sulfa for treating suspect columnaris.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Also, could triple sulfa be used with an anitfungal? If so which are safe to use with ts?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Although I have used TS to treat what I believe was columnaris with good result but had more suuccessful treatment using Furanace or Oxytetracycline.

It is also know fact that prolonged exposure to certain sulfa based med can damage/interupt their renal function (excretory organ, a kidney on some fish). Wether my experience s with TS have caused such permanent damages to fish treated with TS, I would never know. but this is well known fact.

Before treating, it is more imortant to isolate the individual fish in *q/t with optimal water condition* unless massive outbreak.

*Correctly identifying the possible pathogens will lead to right remedy in optimal water condition. And how fast you notice the infection plays important role on survival rate.*

Good Luck!


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, I've got 3 angels in a 10 gallon isolation tank. All three just have small amounts of fuzziness on their bottom lips. I've treated with ts for 2 days now. 
One thing gets me though. The package says to treat for 4 days. However lots of sites say to treat for 10 days. Any thoughts?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

DustyBZoo said:


> Thanks, I've got 3 angels in a 10 gallon isolation tank. All three just have small amounts of fuzziness on their bottom lips. I've treated with ts for 2 days now.
> One thing gets me though. The package says to treat for 4 days. However lots of sites say to treat for 10 days. Any thoughts?


I would follow the instruction on the pack with any med since this med has combo 3 sulfa based med and their dosage is results of numerous testings.
I dont know if you are dealing with columnaris since same symptoms are shared by many diseases. Nobody can be sure except only you can make that decision upon areful observation/examination.

I would recommend their instruction first and when noticeable improvemnts are not shown then you can decide to continue with same treatment or look into possiblility of other disease.

And whatever you do, do not make /mix your own concoction using many med. Give one med a chance before rushing into using others.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, that sounds like good advice. Today is the 4th and last day of treatment with the triple sulfa. I'm beginning to wonder if my fish are even sick. I don't think they have columnaris because it's been about a week and the only symptom I've seen is a slight bit of fuzziness on their lips. It might be a fungus, however it's not getting worse or spreading to any other parts.
So, here's my theory tell me what you think....
The angels are new to my tank. My other fish are a clown knife, a pictus cat, and 3 silver dollars. None of them have any problems. I think I might be being over paranoid about the angels. I read that sometimes in a new enviroment angels will bump the sides of the tank and irratate their lips. Maybe the fuzziness I'm seeing is a result of physical injury.
Also they are eating and acting fine.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

There you go. You may have answered your own question. 
I have read and seen enough occassions when people jump the gun. Eating well USUALLY is good sign.
Just stay on top of water quality via small but frequent water changes.

For all I know, it could be something but like I said, only you can make that determination. 

Dont know the size of the tank and type of silver $. 
What I know is that so called silver $ could be one of few species (look alike) where one or some being more nippy than others. Keep an eye on it.

Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

my tank is a 120g. 
Here's the silver dollars...


----------

